
Focused vs. Diffuse Thinking - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/focused-vs-diffuse-thinking
======
tinaleaton
Diffuse thinking is becoming harder and harder to come by because it's so easy
to stay connected 24/7! I try to spend some downtime (walking, cleaning,
shopping, etc.) every day without my phone to give my brain time to slip into
this kind of thinking. Great research!

